# Unofficial Bloodborne 60fps patch released to the public



## Daggot (Feb 9, 2021)

Chary said:


> ​
> 
> Last October, Lance McDonald gave FromSoftware and Sony an ultimatum: either release a patch that would allow Bloodborne to run 60fps on PlayStation 4, or he would release his own fan-made patch. After a handful of months and zero signs of a 60fps Bloodborne update in the works for the PS4 Pro or PlayStation 5, McDonald has made his patch available to the public. His mod, which was released on his Patreon, allows hacked PS4 systems and copies of Bloodborne updated to v1.09 of the game to run at a smooth 60fps, with the option to lower base PS4 resolution output to 1280x720. Gameplay of the patch running can be seen in the YouTube video above, courtesy of Digital Foundry.
> 
> ...




It gets even funnier than that. The"ultimatum" was pure drama added by Kotaku. He always intended to release it sony patch or not.

https://twitter.com/manfightdragon/status/1315924449925890052

https://twitter.com/manfightdragon/status/1315927281043296256



Spoiler: screenshot


----------



## Flame (Feb 9, 2021)

git gud sony or homebrew scene does what sony dont


----------



## Chary (Feb 9, 2021)

Daggot said:


> It gets even funnier than that. The"ultimatum" was pure drama added by Kotaku. He always intended to release it sony patch or not.


gg Kotaku, now him holding the patch hostage has been reported as the story all along by tons of high profile sites. Thanks for letting me know, I updated the OP.


----------



## leon315 (Feb 9, 2021)

I HAVE ORIGINAL copy, how to use with disc version?


----------



## Viri (Feb 9, 2021)

Daggot said:


> The"ultimatum" was pure drama added by Kotaku


I'm glad that shit hole of a website is losing money like crazy, and probably won't be around in the next few years.


----------



## depaul (Feb 9, 2021)

What's preventing Sony/Fromsoftware from releasing this patch in the first time?!


----------



## Shadowfied (Feb 9, 2021)

Once again modders provide better service than what you can pay for :/


----------



## NNate (Feb 9, 2021)

Shadowfied said:


> Once again modders provide better service than what you can pay for :/


Absolutely, it's amazing what the community can do.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 9, 2021)

Really cool that this is a thing, but also really sad that it didn't come from the devs in the official release, even as a patch later.


----------



## Edgarska (Feb 9, 2021)

depaul said:


> What's preventing Sony/Fromsoftware from releasing this patch in the first time?!



Usually it's an excuse like "ensuring it performs correctly", but Sekiro's awfully inconsistent frame rate on the pro/x disproves that, so it's probably just a mix of "the game is too old, why bother", and wanting the game to have a higher resolution because that's what people can see in screenshots.

See also why Nintendo made BotW run at 900p on Switch when it's obvious it's struggles and should have been 720p like on Wii U.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 9, 2021)

I'd bet on a PS5 Bloodborne Remaster by Bluepoint entering development soon, assuming it's not already in development.  FromSoft has too many other projects they're working on already.


----------



## NNate (Feb 9, 2021)

Xzi said:


> I'd bet on a PS5 Bloodborne Remaster by Bluepoint entering development soon, assuming it's not already in development.  FromSoft has too many other projects they're working on already.


They did a great job with Demon's Souls


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 9, 2021)

depaul said:


> What's preventing Sony/Fromsoftware from releasing this patch in the first time?!


The main issue is that Bloodborne was created using a PS4 SDK that had no support for the PS4 Pro's (and, obviously, the PS5 now) extra hardware, as it didn't exist when it was developed. Lance McDonald's patch only runs under "Boost mode" on the PS4 Pro, which does provides somewhat more power, but it still isn't actually accessing all the available resources, and isn't enough to maintain a proper 60fps at resolutions that are higher than around 720p (as you can see in the Digital Foundry video, where even at 720p you'll still see frame drops). But even with access to the extra hardware of the PS4 Pro, you still couldn't really maintain 60fps at much more than 720p anyways as a lot of the limitations on FPS for Bloodborne currently come from the very weak CPU in the PS4/PS4 Pro, so even with an official patch it's not going to run much better than this would without a significant rewrite of the Bloodborne engine (which, let's face it, will not happen). 


In order to make this particular patch official, the game would have to be recompiled with a new SDK with the same kinds of timing changes Lance made. While this is 100% doable, it's not quite as easy as a simple quick recompile and go, they would need to dedicate resources to making a proper patch and then for play testing (even if Lance and others have spent a lot of time doing it, an official patch would still need to be tested internally for verification's sake), but as noted above, From Soft currently has a lot on their plate and it's just not a priority to go around throwing precious developer resources at a 5ish year old game with basically no player base anymore. 


As noted by Xzi again, it's possible a Bloodborne Remaster on PS5 could come at some point from a third party company, but that likely won't exist for a good long while (like, towards the latter half of the PS5's life) so this patch is probably the best you'll really get. 


But good on Lance for getting this out and about, especially now with hacked PS4s becoming a bit easier to get a hold of thanks to the recent exploit releases.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 9, 2021)

Id software should totally backport Eternal's engine to 2016, and release it as a performance update. This would keep the games somewhat consistent as far as performance and hardware requirements go.


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 9, 2021)

depaul said:


> What's preventing Sony/Fromsoftware from releasing this patch in the first time?!


Laziness and "don't careness".  They just don't care about it IMHO.


----------



## pedro702 (Feb 9, 2021)

leon315 said:


> I HAVE ORIGINAL copy, how to use with disc version?


you need a hacked ps4 lol


----------



## godreborn (Feb 9, 2021)

leon315 said:


> I HAVE ORIGINAL copy, how to use with disc version?



can't with disc version.  you need to dump the game with app dumper (needs exploitable firmware), create a gengp4 of the dump, then lastly create the fpkg using the gengp4.  I have a tutorial on it (I think) in pinky's ps4 tutorials.  @KiiWii also has a tutorial.  if you don't have the update needed 1.09, you can install it from one of the patch sites.  most of those are official patches afaik, and have multiple old patches, and they'll work with the disc and can be dumped with the game at the same time.  the config file by default dumps each game and patch separately.  I don't know how this patch is being offered, so you'll have to use their instructions to add it to the game.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

btw, I dumped this game myself (the disc game) as it's one of the few games I own.  worked without issue.  I'm not sure if I had a patch downloaded.  I'd have to look into that.  anyway, discs and digital versions of the game are dumped exactly the same way.


----------



## RY0M43CH1Z3N (Feb 9, 2021)

pedro702 said:


> you need a hacked ps4 lol


??
You can have a original copy and a hacked ps4...


----------



## godreborn (Feb 9, 2021)

indeed, I still have my copy, because all four of my retail games are only worth about $50 altogether.  I also had 9 digital games.  I dumped all of them.


----------



## leon315 (Feb 9, 2021)

godreborn said:


> can't with disc version.  you need to dump the game with app dumper (needs exploitable firmware), create a gengp4 of the dump, then lastly create the fpkg using the gengp4.  I have a tutorial on it (I think) in pinky's ps4 tutorials.  @KiiWii also has a tutorial.  if you don't have the update needed 1.09, you can install it from one of the patch sites.  most of those are official patches afaik, and have multiple old patches, and they'll work with the disc and can be dumped with the game at the same time.  the config file by default dumps each game and patch separately.  I don't know how this patch is being offered, so you'll have to use their instructions to add it to the game.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> btw, I dumped this game myself (the disc game) as it's one of the few games I own.  worked without issue.  I'm not sure if I had a patch downloaded.  I'd have to look into that.  anyway, discs and digital versions of the game are dumped exactly the same way.


THX, I indeed own a hacked ps4 and I mine is GOTY version (with all dlc on disc), dunno if the patch is compatible.


----------



## pedro702 (Feb 9, 2021)

RY0M43CH1Z3N said:


> ??
> You can have a original copy and a hacked ps4...


never said you cant have it lol i said you need a hacked ps4 to modify game files...


----------



## godreborn (Feb 9, 2021)

not sure, but you can go here: https://orbispatches.com/en/

it has the CUSA id, so you can search for goty specifically.  I actually bought this game after a friend, atreyu from psx place, convinced me to get it when it was like $5 on sale somewhere.  it's his favorite game on the system.  I think he even platinumed it.


----------



## raxadian (Feb 9, 2021)

This is awesome, even if I don't have a PS4 cause Corona.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 9, 2021)

btw, I'm not sure if my previous post is against the rules (the link), but it's official updates only, so you have to dump them to create a fake pkg.  there's about four sites like that one, just have to look up ps4 or orbis patches in google.  I'll remove the link if it's against the rules, but I figured that it would be okay.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Feb 10, 2021)

You can hack PS4 Pros? How?
Currently I just use the PS4 SaveWizard utility, which works fine enough for RPGs (coughPersona5cough).


----------



## godreborn (Feb 10, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> You can hack PS4 Pros? How?
> Currently I just use the PS4 SaveWizard utility, which works fine enough for RPGs (coughPersona5cough).



yes, all that matters is software version when it comes to ps4 exploits.  you can use save mounter instead of wasting a save wizard slot.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Feb 10, 2021)

godreborn said:


> yes, all that matters is software version when it comes to ps4 exploits.  you can use save mounter instead of wasting a save wizard slot.


Well, I meant that I used SaveWizard to edit save files, not anything else - because I know next to nothing about the Sony homebrew scene. 3DS and Switch I'm more familiar with, Wii to some extent (been almost a decade since I last bothered with the console with dysfunctional controls), Wii U barely any; PS2, PS3, PS4? Nada.

Never heard of "save mounter", either.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 10, 2021)

Save mounter requires an exploited system.


----------



## grubgrub (Feb 10, 2021)

godreborn said:


> btw, I'm not sure if my previous post is against the rules (the link), but it's official updates only, so you have to dump them to create a fake pkg.  there's about four sites like that one, just have to look up ps4 or orbis patches in google.  I'll remove the link if it's against the rules, but I figured that it would be okay.




How do you extract the pkg and how do you repackage the extracted files?

Could this work?


Download PS4 Bloodborne Game of the Year Edition pkg


Download PS4 Bloodborne 1.09 patch pkg


Extract 1.09 patch pkg (Make sure you enable the "List Contents" in the Extras menu so it extracts everything)


Drag the eboot.bin onto UnfSelf.exe to correct the eboot size


Patch the 1.09 patch (run the 720.exe file)


Repackage the 1.09 patch into a pkg file (I followed this guide from 8:30 onwards )


Install the game


Install the patch


PROFIT???


----------



## godreborn (Feb 10, 2021)

probably.   you can extract the pkg with ps4 pkg viewer or orbis-pub-chk.  you have to modify some things with the latter, but the former will be in perfect condition to be repkg'd.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

btw, the passcode for a fake pkg game is always all 0s (32 of them to be exact).


----------



## cl4ssik (Feb 10, 2021)

It's so fast when the patches were applied on the decrypted eboot.bin, is it normal ?


----------



## grubgrub (Feb 10, 2021)

godreborn said:


> probably.   you can extract the pkg with ps4 pkg viewer or orbis-pub-chk.  you have to modify some things with the latter, but the former will be in perfect condition to be repkg'd.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> btw, the passcode for a fake pkg game is always all 0s (32 of them to be exact).




Thanks for the reply,
I used pkg viewer to extract the patch, but i dont see the eboot.bin
Is there something else im suppose to do to get this file?


----------



## godreborn (Feb 10, 2021)

looks like I did dump that patch.  I have it.  here's the eboot.bin's location:


----------



## grubgrub (Feb 10, 2021)

godreborn said:


> looks like I did dump that patch.  I have it.  here's the eboot.bin's location:
> 
> View attachment 245883



Thanks, i realised i was not extracting everything as i did not enable the "List Contents" in the Extras menu.

Now i have another issue, im getting an error when patching the eboot from the patch.
It says the file size is not correct at all


----------



## cl4ssik (Feb 10, 2021)

Now you have to unfself the eboot.bin to have the correct size 
then you apply the .exe


----------



## grubgrub (Feb 10, 2021)

cl4ssik said:


> Now you have to unfself the eboot.bin to have the correct size
> then you apply the .exe



Awesome, thanks for that. It says it was sucessful

How do i package t he patch it up again into a pkg file?

I tried using PS4 package viewer but not too sure what to do


----------



## godreborn (Feb 10, 2021)

grubgrub said:


> Awesome, thanks for that. It says it was sucessful
> 
> How do i package t he patch it up again into a pkg file?
> 
> I tried using PS4 package viewer but not too sure what to do



orbis.  you need to search for it.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 10, 2021)

also, use selfutil instead of unfself.  according to notzecoxao, unfself is known to corrupt eboot files, especially when backporting.  he suggests selfutil.  I don't think you need to reself the eboot.  it doesn't mention that.  it says to pkg the game after modifying the elf.  make sure it's renamed to eboot.bin or the patch won't work.  also, if you can't find orbis, look in my backing up games' tutorial.  I mention the twitter that contains it, the latest one afaik, though there may be one even later.


----------



## grubgrub (Feb 10, 2021)

godreborn said:


> also, use selfutil instead of unfself.  according to notzecoxao, unfself is known to corrupt eboot files, especially when backporting.  he suggests selfutil.  I don't think you need to reself the eboot.  it doesn't mention that.  it says to pkg the game after modifying the elf.  make sure it's renamed to eboot.bin or the patch won't work.  also, if you can't find orbis, look in my backing up games' tutorial.  I mention the twitter that contains it, the latest one afaik, though there may be one even later.




Thanks! Just finished packing it up, but used unfself, Seems to have worked.

Will go back now and use selfutil


----------



## godreborn (Feb 10, 2021)

grubgrub said:


> Thanks! Just finished packing it up, but used unfself, Seems to have worked.
> 
> Will go back now and use selfutil



not 100%, but I think microsoft visual c++ 2015-2019 redistributable may be a dependency for selfutil.  it will be eboot.elf after using it instead of eboot.bin-decrypted (if that even matters).  I haven't tested the game, probably won't.  anyway, notzecoxao mostly mentions it affecting backports, but I'd think unselfing the file would affect anything if you were going to edit it.


----------



## grubgrub (Feb 10, 2021)

godreborn said:


> not 100%, but I think microsoft visual c++ 2015-2019 redistributable may be a dependency for selfutil.  it will be eboot.elf after using it instead of eboot.bin-decrypted (if that even matters).  I haven't tested the game, probably won't.  anyway, notzecoxao mostly mentions it affecting backports, but I'd think unselfing the file would affect anything if you were going to edit it.



I tried  the selfutil and it creates the eboot.elf as you mentioned.

I tried renaming it to eboot.bin and ran the 720p.exe but got the error that the size is not correct.

I'll try installing the game and patch tomorrow with the *unfself *eboot that i created earlier


----------



## godreborn (Feb 10, 2021)

I'll see what it does for me.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

it's possible that it's working, but the person who developed the patch used unfself to determine file size.  I'm keeping both.


----------



## MetoMeto (Feb 10, 2021)

i didnt know it wasnt 60fps...


----------



## godreborn (Feb 10, 2021)

@grubgrub , here's that tweet.  he specifically says backports, but I'd think it would be true of anything.  I think the dev behind the 60fps patch just used unfself.  they may not use the same algorithm to decrypt the self, so that's why it's probably coming out with different sizes:

apparently unfself fucks up some eboots so don't use it for backporting. instead use selfutil by Znullptr, which is way better and has source— Control_eXecute (@notzecoxao) July 21, 2020


----------



## cl4ssik (Feb 10, 2021)

if anyone have already test both 720p and 1080p patch ?

I just have a [Warn] log when rebuilding the package file with the 720p file :
"Format of the elf is not valid. (Warning) (eboot.bin, already stripped, which must not be stripped )"

but i think it's normal


----------



## cl4ssik (Feb 10, 2021)

Arghhh it works great !! Thanks to Lance McDonald you are fantastic !


----------



## GoesOnGhost (Feb 10, 2021)

Hey guys I could use some help. I've dumped the game and patch using the dumper through darkmoddervc and I got the game and the patch. I tried running the 720 exe but I got the incorrect file size error for the eboot.bin. I looked through this thread and I saw that I had to use UnfSelf or SelfUtil for the eboot which I tried, but I just get this error for UnfSelf and then SelfUtil. I'm really unsure of what to do next because Google search has turned up nothing for these error messages. I would really appreciate any guidance with this. Thank you in advance


----------



## grubgrub (Feb 10, 2021)

GoesOnGhost said:


> Hey guys I could use some help. I've dumped the game and patch using the dumper through darkmoddervc and I got the game and the patch. I tried running the 720 exe but I got the incorrect file size error for the eboot.bin. I looked through this thread and I saw that I had to use UnfSelf or SelfUtil for the eboot which I tried, but I just get this error for UnfSelf and then SelfUtil. I'm really unsure of what to do next because Google search has turned up nothing for these error messages. I would really appreciate any guidance with this. Thank you in advance




Did you drag the eboot.bin files onto UnfSelf.exe or onto SelfUtil.exe?

Thats what i read here

https://www.psxhax.com/threads/unfs...files-by-dimosgsxr-selfutil-by-znullptr.5891/


----------



## godreborn (Feb 10, 2021)

GoesOnGhost said:


> Hey guys I could use some help. I've dumped the game and patch using the dumper through darkmoddervc and I got the game and the patch. I tried running the 720 exe but I got the incorrect file size error for the eboot.bin. I looked through this thread and I saw that I had to use UnfSelf or SelfUtil for the eboot which I tried, but I just get this error for UnfSelf and then SelfUtil. I'm really unsure of what to do next because Google search has turned up nothing for these error messages. I would really appreciate any guidance with this. Thank you in advance



don't do both.  unfself is apparently what Lance used, so use that, then use the patch on the game.  I never tested mine, but it went through.  that's where I stopped.  I'm using my own dump as well, which is fine.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

btw, @grubgrub , that may not install (if you have a later version).  I don't think you need to install anything while on windows 10 for unfself, but you may have to with selfutil.  I did the 2015-3019 redistributable.  selfutil wouldn't open otherwise.  it said it was incompatible with my system.


----------



## grubgrub (Feb 11, 2021)

Hey again
Im a nub at the ps4 scene, but
Finally got the 7.02 exploit to load on the ps4.
I see that the online guides say to use fat 32 to to install the pkg files.
But bloodborne game of the year edition pkg is 29gb
What will be the easy way to install this to the ps4?

EDIT1:
Ok got remote package installer to do something
Transfering now

EDIT2:
Ok got the game to install, and it starts up fine

But when i install my patch it has an error stating it has been corrupted.
"Cannot continue using the application.
The date for the following application is corrupted. Delete the application from the PS4, and then download it again from [Library] on the home screen."

Anyone else solved this issue?

I couldnt get it to work :'(

EDIT3:
Ok, i downloaded someone elses 720p 60fps patch, it tried to install but then gives error CE-36434-0 when it finishes trying to install.
Now im totally at a loss, the only option will be to install the GOTY edition and 1.09 patch, then dump the game and patch, and use the 720p 60fps patch on the eboot.bin, then repackage it, then install it.

Having difficulties on finding guides on how to dump a game.


----------



## Rezorios (Feb 11, 2021)

I liked Sekiro more


----------



## godreborn (Feb 11, 2021)

grubgrub said:


> Hey again
> Im a nub at the ps4 scene, but
> Finally got the 7.02 exploit to load on the ps4.
> I see that the online guides say to use fat 32 to to install the pkg files.
> ...



if you got an error at the end of the install, you probably have to remarry the update with duxa.


----------



## GoesOnGhost (Feb 12, 2021)

Ok I figured it out and was a really dumb mistake. I was using the 720 exe on the app eboot instead of the patch. Took me like 25 hours to figure that  I appreciate those who offered me help though. 





grubgrub said:


> Hey again
> Im a nub at the ps4 scene, but
> Finally got the 7.02 exploit to load on the ps4.
> I see that the online guides say to use fat 32 to to install the pkg files.
> ...



Try this video  thats what i used.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 12, 2021)

GoesOnGhost said:


> Ok I figured it out and was a really dumb mistake. I was using the 720 exe on the app eboot instead of the patch. Took me like 25 hours to figure that  I appreciate those who offered me help though.
> Did you have to reencrypt the eboot?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## grubgrub (Feb 12, 2021)

godreborn said:


> if you got an error at the end of the install, you probably have to remarry the update with duxa.



Awesome, will try that now
Im also dumping the game just incase need to do the whole process


----------



## godreborn (Feb 12, 2021)

grubgrub said:


> Awesome, will try that now
> Im also dumping the game just incase need to do the whole process



you won't have to redump the game.  in fact, that will also require duxa anyway.  every dump must be remarried unless both game and patch came from the same dump.  it doesn't matter if it's the same account or system.  it has to be the same dump.  

I'm trying to figure out if the patch has to be reencrypted.  there's no mention of this anywhere.  I didn't test my patched eboot, since the original game is already on my system.  I'm just thinking about your post where you say that it error'd after you repackaged the game.


----------



## grubgrub (Feb 12, 2021)

godreborn said:


> you won't have to redump the game.  in fact, that will also require duxa anyway.  every dump must be remarried unless both game and patch came from the same dump.  it doesn't matter if it's the same account or system.  it has to be the same dump.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if the patch has to be reencrypted.  there's no mention of this anywhere.  I didn't test my patched eboot, since the original game is already on my system.  I'm just thinking about your post where you say that it error'd after you repackaged the game.




Yea ,when i make my own 720p patch, and try to install it the ps4 says "the same content has already been installed. do you want to continue installing"

When I continue installing it looks like it installs correctly with no errors, however the entire bloodborne file size per storage is now 187mb. Which means that my patch completely overwrites the game :|
And it says the game is corrupted when i try to run it


----------



## godreborn (Feb 12, 2021)

I think I know what happened.  You need to have patch at the end of the title id when you use gengp4.  You also need the base pkg.


----------



## grubgrub (Feb 12, 2021)

Ok finally got it working:

Make sure you backup your bloodborne save game somehow, mine got corrupted from my earlier shenanigans, so I have to start a new game.

-install the game (pkg of the GOTY edition downloaded from the internet)

-install the official patch 1.09 (also downloaded with the game above)

-downloaded the 720p 60 fps patch that created by another user

-used Duxa on the downlaoded 720p 60fps patch that was from another user (https://gbatemp.net/threads/release...ackager-by-duxa-aka-chrushev-v6-22-18.508723/)

-install the 720p 60 fps patch created by Duxa

-PROFIT!!


----------



## godreborn (Feb 12, 2021)

grubgrub said:


> Ok finally got it working:
> 
> Make sure you backup your bloodborne save game somehow, mine got corrupted from my earlier shenanigans, so I have to start a new game.
> 
> ...



your save may have gotten corrupted for not having the game's keystone file.  it's only a part of the base game (not update).  you have to inject it into the base pkg, but the base pkg must be modifiable from before creating the pkg (it's a checkbox).  that's one reason it's best to backup your own games, that way you can get the keystone.  a lot of people either don't know or just don't supply the keystone.  most of the time, it says if a game contains original keystone on sites.  if it doesn't, the legit save will come up corrupted.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

btw, I figured out how to backport games with hex changes.  it doesn't sound that hard, but I still don't know if you have to reencrypt the selfs or modules.  no one mentions this, and I think we now know what caused corruption on your end.  the patch game looks like this when dumped:






as you can see, it says -patch, starting with title id.  I don't know if it can just tell from the param.sfo, but you need the base game to create a patch due to the fact that they have to be married to each other or you'll get that error you got originally.


----------



## yoyoyo69 (Feb 12, 2021)

This is one of the many reasons I'm pro homebred, there's so many talented individuals.

It's ridiculous that big corps piss in the face of loyal consumers, who willingly give then so much money.

In this instance I doubt it was a hard task (not to take away from the excellent work the dev has done, Lance McDonald's a star, giving people things they want and need).

Big corps are just too comfortable having too much power. I'm not a fan of Sony either personally (no fanboy hate), their history is littered with anti-consumer bulls**t, amongst a load of other trashy things they've done.


----------



## bcass (Feb 13, 2021)

I'm at the point where I have a base game + (unmodified) 1.09 patch that match, with both installed onto my jailbroken PS4 Pro and the game running, which means that base game + patch match. Am I correct in thinking that I can just apply the 60fps patch to my 1.09 update file as per the guide below and simply reapply the modified patch to the installed base game?


----------



## grubgrub (Feb 13, 2021)

bcass said:


> I'm at the point where I have a base game + (unmodified) 1.09 patch that match, with both installed onto my jailbroken PS4 Pro and the game running, which means that base game + patch match. Am I correct in thinking that I can just apply the 60fps patch to my 1.09 update file as per the guide below and simply reapply the modified patch to the installed base game?




I think that you may have to use duxa repackager to marry the 720p 60fps update to your base game pkg. This will create a new update pkg file that matches you game installation.
When you use the program, you select the 720p 60fps update and select the base game, it then creates the new update file.
https://gbatemp.net/threads/release...ackager-by-duxa-aka-chrushev-v6-22-18.508723/


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2021)

leon315 said:


> I HAVE ORIGINAL copy, how to use with disc version?


if you have the disc you can probably dump it with a modded system and apply the patch to the dump


----------



## moguliam (Feb 13, 2021)

grubgrub said:


> Ok finally got it working:
> 
> Make sure you backup your bloodborne save game somehow, mine got corrupted from my earlier shenanigans, so I have to start a new game.
> 
> ...



I am trying to do the same but when i use the Duxa Repackager I get the following error: "ERROR 4.2: File mismatch"


----------



## Urbanshadow (Feb 13, 2021)

So someone decided to make bloodborne into something playable because From Software doesn´t even cared about Bloodborne ever.

Color me surprised. I will try the patch and if it is stable enough I might give bloodborne another chance. This game is awful at 30 fps. Even dark souls 2 had better feel.


----------



## RY0M43CH1Z3N (Feb 13, 2021)

moguliam said:


> I am trying to do the same but when i use the Duxa Repackager I get the following error: "ERROR 4.2: File mismatch"


Same here.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 13, 2021)

never heard of the mismatch error.  did you apply the patch to your own dump?  if you used the base game to make the patch, I don't think you need duxa, because they're already married to each other.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 13, 2021)

I'm attempting this patch with my own build.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 13, 2021)

we have success.  you do not have to reencrypt it:





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

fyi @grubgrub .  it took a while to make the gengp4 and pkg, because there are thousands of map files.  I didn't have to use duxa either, since I used the originally-dumped, base pkg.  no errors or anything.


----------



## grubgrub (Feb 14, 2021)

godreborn said:


> we have success.  you do not have to reencrypt it:
> 
> View attachment 246435
> 
> ...



Awesome! great stuff


----------



## Saladdogder (Feb 15, 2021)

Anyone tried this with 60fps 1080p on a Pspro yet? I only got around to trying the 720p version.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 15, 2021)

Saladdogder said:


> Anyone tried this with 60fps 1080p on a Pspro yet? I only got around to trying the 720p version.



I don't own a pro, but I used the 1080p patch on my dump.  I'm using a phat too.  the fan didn't kick up in speed from what little I tried (to the title screen) if that's your worry.


----------



## Saladdogder (Feb 15, 2021)

I


godreborn said:


> I don't own a pro, but I used the 1080p patch on my dump.  I'm using a phat too.  the fan didn't kick up in speed from what little I tried (to the title screen) if that's your worry.


Nah I was just wondering if it was worth trying given that the pro should have a bit more power, anyways thanks for the reply!


----------



## Saladdogder (Feb 21, 2021)

Come on, 1080p 60fps anyone? I can't find any video footage of actual 1080p 60fps, only bait videos of people who edited with doubled frame rates for clicks.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 21, 2021)

I used the 1080p patch, but I only took a picture of the title screen, where it mentions the patch.  Video may or may not be good with my new phone.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 21, 2021)

Saladdogder said:


> Come on, 1080p 60fps anyone? I can't find any video footage of actual 1080p 60fps, only bait videos of people who edited with doubled frame rates for clicks.


I mean...did you not watch the video in the OP? They test the 1080p60fps patch and show gameplay footage multiple times throughout. 

 < 

But the PS4 is not powerful enough to push 60fps at 1080p, nor is the PS4 Pro, as the CPU in both are too trash to pull it off and that's currently what's limiting framerate with the engine used in Bloodborne. You won't find any legit [email protected] videos because it just can't be done without better hardware.


----------



## Saladdogder (Feb 21, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> text


I did watch it several times, but funnily enough they just focused on the base ps4 and didn't even mention the ps4pro.

I can understand that the majority of players have a normal ps4 but being digital foundry and all, I would expect them to test a pro as well as they are usually really thorough with their test otherwise.

I figured someone would've tried it on a ps4pro by now and make a video of it, I mean people have made videos of much less interesting things and thought it was worth uploading. I guess I'll have to do it "for science" and if I find the means to capture it in a decent way, I'll share it.



godreborn said:


> I used the 1080p patch, but I only took a picture of the title screen, where it mentions the patch.  Video may or may not be good with my new phone.


Thank you very much for the offer but that won't bother you with that  I wanted to see if someone actually bothered trying out the new patch with 1080p on a ps4pro. I guess I'll have to be that person.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 21, 2021)

I only have a phat, so I wouldn't be able to do that anyway.


----------



## Saladdogder (Feb 21, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I only have a phat, so I wouldn't be able to do that anyway.


I still appreciate the fact that you offered


----------



## godreborn (Feb 21, 2021)

I have a youtube account.  I posted a couple videos of how neek works on the virtual wii, but the video is pretty damn bad.  that was with my old phone.


----------



## Saladdogder (Feb 21, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I have a youtube account.  I posted a couple videos of how neek works on the virtual wii, but the video is pretty damn bad.  that was with my old phone.


Apparently good results can be achieved with a hdmi splitter and a good PC, but I'm still reading guides and trying to learn before I can say anything for certain.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 21, 2021)

Saladdogder said:


> Apparently good results can be achieved with a hdmi splitter and a good PC, but I'm still reading guides and trying to learn before I can say anything for certain.



I have too many things plugged in, so that would be a problem.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 21, 2021)

might work for someone else, since the ps4 has an option to turn off hdcp in settings.  I wish other consoles had that.  though, the ps3 has never given me a problem.  I only have issues with the pstv, and I think my cable box.


----------

